# Lost Jaw !!!!!!!! Help !!&#33



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I just found my 2" rbp in my tank with his jaw missing. You can see his tongue and ribs through the hole. I have given him a salt bath and put him in a hospital tank. He is currently playing dead, but still breathing. What can I do for him, if at all save him. If he does what can I feed him?


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

Very sorry....Not sure there is much....if his jaw is gone...how will he eat?
I don't believe the jaw will grow back....
maybe think of putting him outa his missery????
Just a thought...wish you and him well..
Str8....


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I would euthanize him .
A missing jaw is pretty bad.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

What is euthanize?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

to kill mercifully......like dr. kevorkian he put people out of their misery because they asked for his help.....but it still doesnt change that he broke the law unjustly


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

How would I go about doing that?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

mpdt said:


> How would I go about doing that?


put in in a bag, toss him in the freezer...

or put in a bag and hit him against the floor.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Does anyone think there maybe a chance he could survive?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mpdt said:


> I just found my 2" rbp in my tank with his jaw missing. You can see his tongue and ribs through the hole. I have given him a salt bath and put him in a hospital tank. He is currently playing dead, but still breathing. What can I do for him, if at all save him. If he does what can I feed him?


 dam that sucks 
but pics would be very nice
i never that before and it can be put into sick fish thread


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I can't bare to take pics of my little baby suffering.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'd bag him and freeze.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

So there is no chance He will ever get back to health?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

damn how the hell did that happen? how did he loose his jaw? if he makes it just feed him flakes or something, just like a pacu.

DAMN I BET HE IS IN SOOOOOOOO MUCH PAIN, poor p.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

He was in a 75 gal tank with a 5" female rbp who had been in the tank for about 6 months prior to adding him.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

and what were you thinking when you added him in? 2" compared to 5" and besides the 5" was in the tank for 6 months prior and thus already established all kinds of territories. I hate to say it but it is all your fault. Just relieve him from his pain


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I did a water change and removed all the driftwood for a day when I added him.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Well I just bare to watch him anymore. I put him in a zip lock and put him in the freezer.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I plan on taking the little guy back to lfs tomorrow. Maybe I can get my $25 I spent on him back. :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad:


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## b-rad (Oct 2, 2003)

put him oput of his misery and take a taser to him


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

mpdt said:


> I plan on taking the little guy back to lfs tomorrow. Maybe I can get my $25 I spent on him back. :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad:


 Take him back? I t was your fault im sorry to say.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

u should of gave the little fella a chance. even tho it was a very slim chance of living, he was still alive and could swallow flakes. there's been 3 legged dogs and people without jaws that still survive, miracles happen except for when u ziplock him


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

If the fish is missing its jaw, then the best thing to do is euthanize it. A piranha without a jaw will not survive anyway.

It wouldn't be right to return that fish to get your money back. Return policies are there to protect the consumer from purchasing a sick fish, not one that gets killed.


----------

